# Airline Safe Rifle/Shotgun Travel Case?



## ufg8r93 (Mar 15, 2005)

Alright folks, I need a sturdy rifle/shotgun travel case. I'll primarily use it for airline trips. I need it to hold one or two firearms safely. Thoughts? Ideas? While I think this will likely do the trick very well http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=149170

I'm a little reticent to pack $1000+ rifles or my Beretta 686 Covey in a $70 case...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 7 Mag (Mar 16, 2005)

I've always used SKB cases for airline travel for rifles, shotguns and bows.


----------



## Paddle (Mar 16, 2005)

*Gun Cases*

Hey,

 This is the case that we use, we looked at a lot of cases before picking this one. It is a double case. It has two handles, one to carry it like a suitcase and a handle at the end so you can pull the case on rollers through the airport or to the car rental island. What ever case you decide on, if your going to travel with your rifles get a one with rollers.

http://www.casesbyskb.com/gun/double-rifle-case-5009.htm

 We go out to Wyoming every year prairie dog shooting and I have had no trouble putting my high dollar babies in the case. I also put a chain around my case through the handles with a good lock on it.


----------



## Paddle (Mar 16, 2005)

You might want to check around on the price, I gave that web site for a "look and see". That price seems high, but we bought ours 6 years ago.

 Let us know what you choose. You might find something better!!!!


----------



## Paddle (Mar 16, 2005)

*Cases*

You might want to check around on the price, I gave that web site for a "look and see". That price seems high, but we bought ours 6 years ago.

 Let us know what you choose. You might find something better!!!!


----------



## huntfish (Mar 16, 2005)

I use SKB cases exclusively.  Also, when carrying two guns, I always use two cases just in case something happens.


----------



## Razorback (Mar 16, 2005)

I would go for SKB's case & get it w/ wheels.  They make some of the best travel cases out there.  But . . . 

My store sells the Hardigg Stormcase.  We stock their cases for the professional photographer.  I bought the long case for myself & love it.  Latches are zero effort to pop open.  It has wheels. Waterproof.  Carries my bolt & lever gun with ammo & acs.  Best of all I can abuse it & not worry about the guns getting damaged.

I don't stock this size of case http://www.hardigg.org/StormCase/sellsheets/3300.pdf  but could special order it if you gotta have it.  I would sell it to Woody's members for $250 w/ shipping.

Razorback


----------



## Jorge (Mar 16, 2005)

I have SKB gun and bow cases and they have served me just fine. The SKB double gun case has wheels on it.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 19, 2005)

I have an SKB double case with wheels. It is adequate. 

The very best on the market is the Americase. Tough aluminum alloy construction. Sturdy locking mechanisms.

www.americase.com

Spendy but will protect your valuable guns.


----------



## BIGGUS (Apr 28, 2005)

I've got the SKB double with wheels. It offers plenty of protection for two long guns and being polymer instead of aluminum it's a lot easier on everything around it. It stays looking better than the ally too. Best bang for the buck when you need to protect your upper end firearms.


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a Starlight.  They are not cheap but they are tough.  I have messed with several types of cases and I think Starlight and Pelican are the best.  Starlight is my top pick.  
http://www.starlightcases.com/


----------

